# I'll Get You For This, Bill Brown!



## bookslover (May 19, 2007)

Out of boredom, I Googled my name, hit "Google Images", and what do I see, in the very top row? That photo of some guy with blue hair that Bill Brown said was me.

Oy.


----------



## Ivan (May 19, 2007)

When I do the search the first image is Martyn Lloyd-Jones...I can deal with that.


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 19, 2007)

I think you look very distinguished in that picture. Distinguished as what I am not sure.


----------



## Herald (May 19, 2007)

Richard - if it's on Google it must be true! Don't get upset with me.

*muffled snicker*


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 19, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Richard - if it's on Google it must be true! Don't get upset with me.
> 
> *muffled snicker*



Bill, where can I get a cool avatar like that?!? You've been holding out on me.


----------



## Herald (May 19, 2007)

Doug - it's a Baptist thing. YOU wouldn't understand.


----------



## turmeric (May 19, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Doug - it's a Baptist thing. YOU wouldn't understand.


----------

